# sen mukaan kuin maksettaessa on tarkoitettu



## Gavril

Poiminto asunto-osakeyhtiön yhtiöjärjestyksestä:



> Osakkeenomistajat ovat oikeutetut maksamaan yhtiölle vastikkeen määräytymisperusteen mukaan laskettavan osuuden yhtiön pitkäaikaisista lainoista. Lainaosuuden suoritusten tulee tapahtua hallituksen määrääminä aikoina. Hallitus voi määrätä kerralla vastaanotettavan lainaosuuden vähimmäismäärän. Osakkeenomistajilta vastaanotetut lainaosuudet yhtiön on viipymättä käytettävä yhtiön lainojen lyhentämiseen *sen mukaan kuin maksettaessa on tarkoitettu*.



Kenen/keiden "tarkoituksesta" on kyse tässä? Osakkeenomistajien?

Pitäisikö ymmärtää, että passiivimuodolla "tarkoitettu" on sama (ei suoraan ilmaistu) subjekti kuin "maksettaessa"?

Hyvää vuoden puoliväliä,
Gavril



(Myös voisi kysyä, miksi on kirjoitettu _"Osakkeenomistajat ovat oikeutetut ..."_ eikä _"... oikeutettuja"_?
Tämä ei ole kuitenkaan tärkein asia näkökulmastani koska se ei vaikuta paljon tekstin käännökseen.)


----------



## Kristoffer71

Koskien sanaa "tarkoitettu" on myös mahdollista ymmärtää, että asunto-osakeyhtiön toiminnassa on tällaisessa tilanteessa tarkoitettu toimia tietyllä tavalla (maksaa pois yhtiön lainoja). Voi olla, että tämä on tahallaan kirjoitettu passiivimuotoon, niin ettei tarvitse eritellä kuka on tarkoittanut, vaan kiinnitetään enemmän huomiota itse asiaan ja toimintatapaan.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Minun kielikorvani sanoo, että *"sen mukaan kuin maksettaessa on tarkoitettu"* = *"sillä tavalla kuin maksaja on tarkoittanut sillä hetkellä, jolloin hän maksoi"*. Miksi sitten yhtiöjärjestyksessä tuo asia on haluttu erikseen sanoa? Varmastikin juuri siksi, että on haluttu rajoittaa yhtiön vapautta käyttää rahoja johonkin muuhun tarkoitukseen. Ilman tuota määräystä voisi käydä niin, että ne rahat, jotka osakkeenomistaja on tarkoittanut lainan lyhennykseen, menisivätkin vaikka kunnossapitotöihin.

Passiivia käytetään usein tuohon tapaan antamaan tekstille muka arvokkaampi tai "virallisempi" leima. Todellisuudessa sillä aiheutetaan usein juuri se ongelma, ettei tiedetä, ketä tarkoitetaan. Olisiko tuossa kysymys jonkinlaisesta häveliäisyydestä puhua asioista ja ihmisistä suoraan, vähän niinkuin ennen vanhaan käytettiin keskustelukumppanista _hän_-pronominia, kun ei tiedetty pitäisikö sinutella vai teititellä.

*Oikeutetut* vs. *oikeutettuja*, molemmat ovat tosiaan oikein, kuten Kristoffer71 totesi. Onhan niillä kieliopillisesti se ero, että *oikeutetut* tarkoittaa kaikkien oikeutettujen joukkoa, kun taas* oikeutettuja* jättää avoimeksi sen mahdollisuuden, että on muitakin henkilöitä, joilla on tuo oikeus. Tällä tavoin käytettynä *oikeutetut* on selvästi muodolliseen tai vanhahtavaan kieleen kuuluva, sitä ei juuri arkipuheessa kuulla. Joku kielioppia paremmin tunteva osaa varmasti kertoa lisää - minun mielipiteeni perustuu vain intuitioon.


----------



## hui

Yhtiöllä voi olla useita lainoja, joten *sen mukaan kuin maksettaessa on tarkoitettu* tarkoittaa minusta sitä, että osakkaan maksamalla lainaosuudella tulee lyhentää sitä lainaa, jota hän on tarkoittanut.

*Osakkeenomistajat ovat oikeutetut... *sujuvammin: *Osakkailla on oikeus...*


----------

